# Detector infrarrojo



## fedemco (Ago 14, 2006)

Cordial Saludo

Me encuentro interesado en realizar un circuito de ciertas condiciones, que no soy capaz de hacer, pero que, de acuerdo a lo que veo en su página, me gustaría me pudieran orientar a cómo realizar...les estaría muy agradecido ante cualquier ayuda o referencia.. 

Me interesa construir un sensor detector y contador de personas. Para ello, tengo ya hecho el circuito que, recibiendo la señal de entrada o salida, cuenta, almacena y descuenta y muestra en leds. Sin embargo, la entrada de datos, es donde no he sido capaz de implementar, debido al desconocimiento de circuitos con diodos par emisor receptor, los famosos pares ópticos por infrarrojo. Deseo utilizar un par emisor receptor de estos, (los famosos leds transparente y negro que por infrarrojo se comunican) pero no sé que circuito sea capaz de hacerlos funcionar con potencia suficiente, para que, una vez instalados frente con frente, sean capaces de reconocerse y detectar cuando se irrumpe su línea de visión, y poder así mandar señal de entrada o salida según las secuencias. 

Si me pudieran ayudar con este circuito, el que sea capaz de comunicar dicho par, con potencia suficiente para poder distanciarlos al menos un par de metros, les agradecería mucho....

Fedemco


----------



## ben99 (Ago 15, 2006)

Para hacer funcioner eso circuitos es como mas factible comprar un detectror de movimiento o proximidad ya que te saldria mas barato comprarlo en una tienda electronica que hacerlos funcioner 1 0 2metros con otros circuitos parifericos o adaptadores .

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 15, 2006)

lo mejor es utilizar uno de una tele/video/DVD estropeado y un 555 +led emisor generando 40khz. Ya te salen escuadrados y montado.

1 o 2 metros no hay ningun problema , hasta 4m se puede utilizar un espejo captadioptico
emisor/rereptor<========>espejo

,a partir de esa distancia ya es necesario utillizar barrera emisor----->receptor

tambien puedes utilizar los modulos de sharp, mira por aqui que ya se comento.


La mayor dificultt es saber si han pasado una o dos personas juntas.


----------



## fedemco (Ago 15, 2006)

Lo del problema de las personas que entren juntas, se resuelve con la distribución de los postes de portería, colocando un ancho suficientemente angosto, más no discriminativo....jajaja
El resto, es cuestión de secuencias lógicas con dos pares programados en galv por ejemplo. De comprar, pues por supuesto que todo se consigue más barato y fácil, per la idea es aprender y experimentar con lo que a uno se le ocurre.. el detector es bastante sencillo.

!Gracias!


----------

